
Thrashed – Jake Phelps has run the bible for skaters for more than two decades - rmason
https://story.californiasunday.com/jake-phelps-thrasher
======
travjones
Wow! I can't believe Thrasher (and Jake Phelps) made the front page of HN. I
first met Jake Phelps at Tampa Pro in 2006 when I was in middle school. He was
giving away free wheels and I thought he was just some random dude. Later I
found out his position at Thrasher.

Thanks for upvoting this, fellow HNers. If you don't skateboard and you've
thought about it, I recommend you try it out. Or if you "used to skate," get
back on the board! I find software dev and skateboarding very similar. There's
a certain resilience that comes from both endeavors, at least for me.

If you've got a little bit of time to burn, check out the Thrasher YouTube
channel [0].

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ThrasherMagazine/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ThrasherMagazine/videos)

~~~
nefitty
On it! I've been thinking of grabbing a board again. This article showing up
on HN just lit the fire. Now, to decide, a blank deck or something arty...

~~~
travjones
Keep the fire lit!

Get something cool--It's worth the extra $20. I just bought a couple of Quasi
boards and I like them a lot. I'm also fond of Habitat.

~~~
codyjames
Quasi is rad. I've been riding Polar boards lately which are also cool.

~~~
nefitty
Wow, just checked out their site and I am blown away. Thanks for sharing!

------
altotrees
Really interesting. It seems like Jake is trying to preserve the version and
attitude of skateboarding that he remembers from his youth. I often wonder how
he views changes in The City, and the way things are going. A great read.

~~~
travjones
Great point. I have a few friends I grew up with who moved out to SF. Some
skate and some work in the skate industry. I visited in July, and I was taken
aback by the gentrification/rent issue in the city. I should have anticipated
it because I knew what gentrification was (as in I read about it), and I knew
SF's population was changing. Don't get me wrong--I'm not "taking a side
here." I'm merely explaining that I was naive to the whole issue, but many
conversations I had over that 10-day trip at least touched on it (especially
at Zeitgeist--great bar, btw). Further, I stayed in The Mission and there was
a ton of street art dedicated to the gentrification issue/"preserving" the
city. I think it's a really tough problem that doesn't have an easy solution.
People and places change over time. Some welcome the change, whereas others
feel that the great city they came to is slipping away from greatness.

